# être canon /un canon



## Karlos2208

Bonjour tout le monde:

Je lis une BD sur le net mais des fois je n'arrive pas à comprendre quelques
mots. Par exemple je ne sais pas ce que veut dire '*être canon*'. Le contexte est le suivant: dans une conversation entre deux femmes, l'une dit à l'autre:

- Tu sais, je t'envie finalement, c'est pas facile *d'être un canon...*

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola Karlos:

Ser un bombón, una chica diez.

Son expresiones que usamos en España para decir que una muchacha tiene un cuerpo que quita el hipo, muy muy guapa. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

*..d'être **un** canon...*
  Significa ser bonita y sexy, en Venezuela se dice "estar buena(o)", puedes consultar este hilo.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Una expresión similar en español es "estar como un tren".


----------



## Sebalo

À l'origine, l'expression n'était pas si familière que ça (wikiwiki!)


----------



## ludivinem11

Pohana said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> *..d'être **un** canon...*
> Significa ser bonita y sexy, en Venezuela se dice "estar buena(o)", puedes consultar este hilo.
> 
> À +
> Pohana


 En Francés también se dice 'être bonne' pero son los chicos lo más a menudo que le dicen para describir a una chica muy sexy, pero es una expresión bastante coloquial y vulgar...


----------



## yserien

Nunca escuché "canon" para una belleza deslumbrante, mas bien cañon, tal vez exista confusión con el término frances canon,


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

En mi zona decimos: estar cañón

Este chico está cañón/bueno/como el pan/como un tren/bueno/para mojar leche/para comérselo/más rico qué el pan... 

Saludos


----------



## mesie

En ciertas zonas de América del Sur, hablando entre hombres, hasta se diría "es una hembrota"


----------



## bertasans

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre el tema, no abran uno nuevo.
​
Bon jour, buenos dias.

En un dialogo entre dos jóvenes:

*Mon oncle est allé en Suède les poches vides et aujourd'hui il fait trabailler 10 Suédoises.*
*Que des canons!*

Podrian decirme qué sentido tiene esta exclamación?
No se si es algo como "vaya narices!" o va en otro sentido.

Merci en avance


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Des filles qui correspondent parfaitement aux canons (aux règles) de la beauté donc très belles. Mon niveau en espagnol ne me permet pas de proposer une traduction.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> *Bonjour*, buenos días:
> Mon oncle est allé en Suède les poches vides et aujourd'hui il fait *travailler* 10 Suédoises. Que des canons !
> Merci *d'avance*


Hola:
Creo que en el hilo anterior, tienes muchas opciones de traducción.

Aquí "que des..." significa que "*sólo/únicamente* tías buenísimas" (mejor no entrar en el tipo de actividad)


----------



## Narcoz

Bonjour,

Et si on voulait dire à une femme -_sans la blesser (de trop) avec une phrase comme tu n'es pas belle ou tu es moche (laide, vilaine, affreuse_)- *tu n'es pas un canon* (de beauté) , que diriez-vous dans le rioplatense particulièrement?

Merci d'avance pour votre attention.


----------



## swift

Hola:

No sé cómo lo dirán nuestros amigos rioplatenses pero a mí se me ocurren: _tampoco es que seas un sex-symbol, tampoco es que seas un bellezón; tampoco sos una modelo, tampoco sos una belleza_...

En el contexto adecuado y con el tono correcto, no resultaría ofensivo.


----------



## albertovidal

Pohana said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> *..d'être **un** canon...*
> Significa ser bonita y sexy, en Venezuela se dice "estar buena(o)", puedes consultar este hilo.
> 
> À +
> Pohana



En Argentina decimos *"es un avión"*. Es más, hay una modelo que está "muy fuerte" a la que llaman "Panam" por lo que era la compañía aérea.


----------



## chics

Yo también voto por* ¡todas buenísimas!* (Que des canons !) o cualquier expresión que incluya _tías buenas_.

Veo que la fama (de guapas) que tienen las suecas les precede también por encima de los Pirineos.


----------



## Hermeneus

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*
Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo una serie televisiva. En medio de un diálogo (sin más contexto), uno de los personajes dice que no tuvo demasiado tiempo libre, "avec tous les canons qui me tournaient autour..."

Realmente no logro dar aquí con el sentido de "canon". ¿Alguna pista?

Gracias desde ya


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Vaya sin más contexto.... apuesto que el personaje es un muchacho o por lo menos es varón, y lo más probable es que hable con otro del mismo género

Lo rodearon minas/chicas tipo bombon - bombazos y lo cautivaron


----------



## Hermeneus

jprr said:


> Hola:
> 
> Vaya sin más contexto.... apuesto que el personaje es un muchacho o por lo menos es varón, y lo más probable es que hable con otro del mismo género
> 
> Lo rodearon minas/chicas tipo bombon - bombazos y lo cautivaron




Oh, Jprr, mil gracias por orientarme! Así que por ese lado viene la idea de "canon". Realmente no lo sabía, ni fue lo que comprendí al realizar la búsqueda previa. Sí, efectivamente, quienes mantienen el diálogo son dos adolescentes. Muchas gracias de nuevo! Realmente no tenía más contexto que el que di =)


----------



## jprr

Hermeneus said:


> ...Sí, efectivamente, _*quienes mantienen el diálogo son dos adolescentes *_...


Bueno, así que gané la apuesta
- _el sexo y la edad de los protagonistas hacen parte del contexto... igual que lo que está pasando, nosotros no tenemos la serie a mano.
_
Podés entender que dicho por un vaquero en una peli del oeste después del duelo de la calle mayor 'no tuve demasiado tiempo libre "avec tous les canons qui me tournaient autour..." ', ya toma otro sentido ¿o no?


----------



## Hermeneus

Totalmente de acuerdo , no lo había pensado así, pero tienen toda la razón. Gracias y pido disculpas!


----------



## Hermeneus

jprr said:


> Bueno, así que gané la apuesta
> - _el sexo y la edad de los protagonistas hacen parte del contexto... igual que lo que está pasando, nosotros no tenemos la serie a mano.
> _
> Podés entender que dicho por un vaquero en una peli del oeste después del duelo de la calle mayor 'no tuve demasiado tiempo libre "avec tous les canons qui me tournaient autour..." ', ya toma otro sentido ¿o no?




Tienes toda la razón, no lo había pensado así! Una vez más, gracias y perdón por la omisión...


----------

